# Bacon with some heat



## bill ace 350 (Nov 7, 2020)

Picked up 12 pounds of pork belly from the commissary yesterday. 

Going to use Pop's Brine this time, but will add a teaspoon of Mad Dog 357 hot sauce. For a little heat.

I can use the teaspoon as a reference for future attempts.  Can increase or decrease based on how this comes out.

Will cure for 10 days, dry in the refrigerator for a day or so then cold smoke. Will go for 4 trays of hickory and apple mix.

Smoke with one tray,  rest in refrigerator 12-24 hours, repeat until all trays used.

Obviously temperature dependent.  If temps cooperate,  I'll stick to the plan. If not ill adapt.

Hoping the hot sauce adds the flavor im looking for.


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 7, 2020)

Just throwing this out there.....If you want an independent tester I'm here for you.    Sounds like a good start.
Jim


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 7, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Just throwing this out there.....If you want an independent tester I'm here for you.    Sounds like a good start.
> Jim


Have had great results with both Pop's and Bearcarver's methods....

Both have their pros and cons(both excellent,  don't get me wrong ) when it comes to customization of the recipe. 

In this case, i think Pop's is the way to go...

In any event,  i'm looking forward to sampling.


----------



## meskc (Nov 7, 2020)

Interesting. I did not like the flavor of the mad dog. But very curious how it comes out.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 7, 2020)

Let us know how it turns out. Sounds interesting and good.

Chris


----------



## Sarahfly (Nov 7, 2020)

bill ace 350 said:


> Picked up 12 pounds of pork belly from the commissary yesterday.
> 
> Going to use Pop's Brine this time, but will add a teaspoon of Mad Dog 357 hot sauce. For a little heat.
> 
> ...


Not a fan of Mad Dog I've tried but interesting to know what will come of it.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 7, 2020)

I tried using hot sauce in the cure before.  Tasted funky.  Might be better to use after.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 7, 2020)

The Mad dig didn't have any discernable flavor to me, just an unpleasant level of hot. Used a very small amount in some Manhattan clam chowder. 

I think ill skip the hot sauce trial this go around.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 10, 2020)

Time and other obligations got to me. Just pit the bellies in Pops Brine 10 minutes ago.

The sell by date was yesterday.  Will i be ok? Thanks


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 10, 2020)

Let us know how it comes out. I season after curing is complete. For a little hot, I rub with Tones Brand 6 Pepper seasoning.
Post some picture when you get yours sliced up, would love to see them.

HT


----------

